# Ubisoft vs Steam:: AC: Unity, Far Cry 4 und The Crew nicht mehr bei Steam erhältlich - Gründe unbekannt



## MichaelBonke (7. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft vs Steam:: AC: Unity, Far Cry 4 und The Crew nicht mehr bei Steam erhältlich - Gründe unbekannt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ubisoft vs Steam:: AC: Unity, Far Cry 4 und The Crew nicht mehr bei Steam erhältlich - Gründe unbekannt


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Wer weiß was da genau los ist. Vielleicht hat Steam seine Konditionen gegenüber Ubisoft so verschlechtert, daß Ubisoft das Risiko des Alleingangs geht. Dazu müßte man die ganzen Hintergründe kennen, die zum Rückzug geführt haben. An einen "temporären" Aussetzer glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Testarator (7. November 2014)

Tja Ubisoft ich hole mir das geld von steam für the crew zurück und warte auf GTA V.


----------



## Testarator (7. November 2014)

Tja Ubisoft ich hole mir das geld von steam für the crew zurück und warte auf GTA V. Nicht zu schweigen von den Uplay servern, wo ich ganze 2 Tage runterladen müsste (bei steam nur 4std).


----------



## Odin333 (7. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer weiß was da genau los ist. Vielleicht hat Steam seine Konditionen gegenüber Ubisoft so verschlechtert, daß Ubisoft das Risiko des Alleingangs geht.


Ich halte es für die unwahrscheinlichste Variante, dass Steam Ubisoft schlechter behandelt, als andere Publisher.

Mit AC Unity, FC4 und The Crew hat Ubisoft ein so gutes Spielelineup wie kaum zuvor und da ist es am verständlichsten, dass sie dieses in uPlay investieren.
Es wird nicht viele uPaly-Verweigerer geben, die auf alle drei dieser Top-Titel ohne weiteres verzichten wollen.

Ich persönlich allerdings schon, aber ich kann aber zum Glück mit Unity auf die PS4 ausweichen.


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Bei der Steamversion eines Ubisoft-Games ist ja Uplay trotzdem Pflicht (Stick of Truth mal ausgenommen). Daher verstehe ich diese Logik jetzt nicht wirklich, warum sich Ubisoft (sinnlos) einen zweiten, großen Retailweg (den über Steam) freiwillig verbaut. Das ergibt für mich (von der Umsatzseite her gesehen) 0 Sinn, nur auf Uplay zu setzen. Es sei denn irgendwelche finanzielle oder andere Konditionen hätten sich zu Ungunsten verändert. Die Vorgänger von AC oder WD gibts ja genauso via Steam. Daher ist die Logik eines Rückzugs von Steam durch Ubisoft bei den 3 großen IP´s (davon 1 niegelnagelneue) für mich nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar. Aber wie gesagt für eine wirkliche Beurteilung fehlen noch ein Latte an Fakten und Hintergrundinfos.


----------



## Orzhov (7. November 2014)

Joa jetzt spaltet sich der nächste ab. Ich find das so hochgradig dämlich.


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

> Money money money
> must be funny
> in the rich man's world
> money money money
> ...



Grund


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. November 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Joa jetzt spaltet sich der nächste ab. Ich find das so hochgradig dämlich.



Letztens wurde noch kritisiert, das Steam eine zu starke Monopol-Stellung hat.
Lustig wie sich die Meinung immer im Wind hin und her bewegt, je nach dem, wer gerade der Gegner ist.

(Ist jetzt nicht auf die speziell bezogen, sondern allgemein  )


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Naja Uplay gabs ja a) sowieso schon und b) brauchte man bei 99% der Games eh Uplay dazu. Somit wäre die Abspaltung nicht so drastisch, daß man jetzt befürchten muß, daß ein weiterer Client ins Spiel kommt. Das wäre dann der Fall, wenn z.B. Activision abspringen würde oder Rockstar. Obwohl es bei Rockstar ja schon eh den Social Club parallel dazu gibt.

Aber die Logik erschließt sich mir unter den bisherigen Infostand nicht wirklich.


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Grund



Schon klar. Wenn man sich aber einen Retailweg verbaut, spart man eventuell kosten, verzichtet aber auf Umsatz..... Money ???

Ist allerdings auch eine Rechnung: Die Statistiker bei Ubisoft wissen doch genau, wieviel Umsatz sie über Steam machen und wieviel sie das kostet. Der parallele Support über Uplay besteht ja wie gesagt in 99% der Fälle eh schon. Dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich eine Kosten-/Nutzenrechnung, ob die Steam-Umsätze so schlecht sind, daß diese die anfallenden Kosten bei Steam nicht decken.


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Letztens wurde noch kritisiert, das Steam eine zu starke Monopol-Stellung hat.
> Lustig wie sich die Meinung immer im Wind hin und her bewegt, je nach dem, wer gerade der Gegner ist.
> 
> (Ist jetzt nicht auf die speziell bezogen, sondern allgemein  )



Des Volkes Stimme ist wankelmütig


@MichaelG

Uplay hat ja Anfang des Jahres mit Origin eine Partnerschaft eingegangen und ihre Spiele zusammengelegt.
Ich denk das war jetzt ein weiterer Schritt richtung Krieg gegen Steam.

Origin hat ja auch DA2 und ME3 nicht mehr bei Steam sondern nur bei sich.

DA3, AC Reihe, Farcry4 sind starke Marken die sich von allein verkaufen


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Letztens wurde noch kritisiert, das Steam eine zu starke Monopol-Stellung hat.
> Lustig wie sich die Meinung immer im Wind hin und her bewegt, je nach dem, wer gerade der Gegner ist.
> 
> (Ist jetzt nicht auf die speziell bezogen, sondern allgemein  )



Wenn kommts ja eh nur zu einer Verschiebung im Oligopol, wenn man es mal böse bezeichnen will. Steam verliert etwas an Macht, Uplay gewinnt minimal dazu. Aber eine Machtverschiebung ist das noch lange nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Des Volkes Stimme ist wankelmütig



nö.
wie damals auch schon gesagt: natürlich hat es gewisse vorteile alles nur von und bei einem anbieter zu haben. 
dennoch birgt so eine ausnahmestellung, wie sie steam inne hat, auch 'gefahren'.
es ist nicht immer alles zu 100% scheiße oder toll. es gibt durchaus auch noch was dazwischen.


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Des Volkes Stimme ist wankelmütig
> 
> 
> @MichaelG
> ...




Auch wenn Origin und Uplay eine Partnerschaft eingehen: Aber einen "Krieg" gegen das übermächtige Steam ? Naja Größenwahnsinn ist für manche auch ein Sinn. Auch wenn Ubisoft und EA zu den ganz Großen gehören bringt es bei Steam die Masse...


----------



## KenjiKasen (7. November 2014)

Ganz klar "Kunden werbung für die eigene platform" ..... diese wird zwar unter steam sowie eh benötigt aber Uplay an sich nutzt kaum jemand und wer das/die Spiele haben will kauft se sich so  oder so ob bei steam oder bei uplay....... naja wirklich intresant daavon is evtl nur the Crew ansonsten .... das eine is wie immer und das ander is wieder nur nen hype und spielt sich wie 3 nur im himalaya


----------



## Odin333 (7. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Letztens wurde noch kritisiert, das Steam eine zu starke Monopol-Stellung hat.
> Lustig wie sich die Meinung immer im Wind hin und her bewegt, je nach dem, wer gerade der Gegner ist.



Die Sache ist aber die, dass ein Steam-Monopol etwas anderes ist als ein übermächtiges uPlay oder Origin. Sowohl Ubisoft als auch EA sind AG und somit zur Gewinnmaximierung verpflichtet. Valve ist im Privatbesitzt. 
Valve hat im Gegensatz zu EA und Ubisoft bewiesen, dass sie keinen Machtmissbrauch betreiben und für den Kunden arbeiten.


----------



## natsen (7. November 2014)

ganz einfach, uplay und origin vermeiden und die uplay/origin games runterladen  und wer online zocken will der muss einfach die anderen plattformen nutzen... ne spaß xD

naja für mich ist uplay und origin einfach nur ekelhaft... und NEIN ich bin kein steam fanboy.  sicher werden die umsätze jetzt dadurch auch nicht besser aber bestimmt in der zukunft aber is ja verständlich was uplay machen will, cash cash cash.

auf jeden fall bleibt steam die nummer 1, da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt.

wann kommt die vierte oder fünfte plattform ????


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

@MichaelG

Steam ist nur eine Verkaufs Plattform mit aktiver Lizenzverwaltung wann kam das letzte Spiel von Valve raus ?

Wenn als nächstes Bethesda abspringt wieder ein Publisher weniger - Cod in Zukunft nur noch via Blizzard Launcher wieder ein Publisher weniger

Halflife 3 ist in weiter ferne das kann ganz fix mit Steam als verkaufsplattform in den nächsten Jahren zuende gehen wenn die grossen Publisher ihre
Lizenzen dort nicht mehr verkaufen.


----------



## Edding8040 (7. November 2014)

so gleich meine pre-order für TheCrew rückgängig gemacht  1 Spiel weniger verkauft gz Ubisoft


----------



## Batze (7. November 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Die Sache ist aber die, dass ein Steam-Monopol etwas anderes ist als ein übermächtiges uPlay oder Origin. Sowohl Ubisoft als auch EA sind AG und somit zur Gewinnmaximierung verpflichtet. Valve ist im Privatbesitzt.
> Valve hat im Gegensatz zu EA und Ubisoft bewiesen, dass sie keinen Machtmissbrauch betreiben und für den Kunden arbeiten.


Hahaha, ich kann nicht mehr, selten so gelacht.


----------



## schweibi (7. November 2014)

Wo ist das Problem? Ich brauch kein Uplay-Titel bei Steam, das nervt gewaltig wenn erst Steam gestartet werden muss um dann Uplay zu starten um dann das Spiel zu starten, natürlich nicht ohne Abfrage von Steam bei Uplay und von uplay bei Steam ob man auch der Berechtigte ist. Besonders nervig, wenn man, wie bei uns, 2 Accounts von jeweils Steam und Uplay auf einem Rechner hat und ständig in beiden die Logins eingeben muss, je nachdem was man spielt. Ein Glück dass ich bisher alle AC-Titel auf DVD habe.


----------



## Edding8040 (7. November 2014)

schweibi schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Ich brauch kein Uplay-Titel bei Steam, das nervt gewaltig wenn erst Steam gestartet werden muss um dann Uplay zu starten um dann das Spiel zu starten, natürlich nicht ohne Abfrage von Steam bei Uplay und von uplay bei Steam ob man auch der Berechtigte ist. Besonders nervig, wenn man, wie bei uns, 2 Accounts von jeweils Steam und Uplay auf einem Rechner hat und ständig in beiden die Logins eingeben muss, je nachdem was man spielt. Ein Glück dass ich bisher alle AC-Titel auf DVD habe.


dem stimme ich zu aber ich hätte gern eine Platform wo alle Spiele erworben werden können so wie bei Steam, das ea und ubisoft nun ihre Spiele rausnehmen ist ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung zumahl steam dämnachst auch noch Fime und Serien anbieten will. Steam wächst und EA und Ubisoft bieten 3-4 gute Spiele im Jahr auf ihre Plattform an irgendwie schwach von so angeblich grossen.


----------



## Mav99 (7. November 2014)

Ist mir persönlich vollkommen egal. Ich würde eh nie ein ein Spiel das UPlay benötigt bei Steam kaufen. 
Zwei überflüssige Clients gleichzeitig müssen nun wirklich nicht sein...


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> @MichaelG
> 
> Steam ist nur eine Verkaufs Plattform mit aktiver Lizenzverwaltung wann kam das letzte Spiel von Valve raus ?
> 
> ...



Das ist mir schon klar. Und an HL3 glaube ich selbst auch nicht. Da eher kommt L4D 3, 4, 5. Aber glaubst Du ernsthaft, daß alle der Reihe nach bei Steam abspringen ? Erst recht die ganzen Indies ?? Das bezweifle ich noch ernsthaft. Und die mittleren/kleinen Studios können/wollen sich den eigenen Onlinesupport/Klient gar nicht leisten.

Und wieso sollte Activision auf Blizzard gehen ? Blizzard ist immer noch Starcraft, Diablo und WoW. Activision hat mit Blizzard nicht wirklich viel zu tun. Und was Bethesda macht ist auch offen. Die gehen erst einmal von GfWL weg. Und da sie jetzt bei Steam sind: Wieso sollten sie jetzt abspringen ? Und wohin ? Alles selbst neu aufbauen wie damals EA und Ubisoft ?

Bei Ubisoft mag das noch eventuell einen Sinn ergeben. Aber ich bezweifle das bei den vielen anderen mittleren und kleinen Studios/Entwicklern/Publishern.


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

Ich meinte halt Worst Case in den nächsten Jahren vieleicht 

Indies bleiben aber ich denk mal die grossen Studios durch die wurde Steam gross - Eine Drm Plattform nur für Indies gibts ja bei Desura aber das kennen kaum Leute


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. November 2014)

Ich bin ja erst kürzlich von Konsolen zum PC-Gaming only übergegangen und habe mich beim Wechsel über die vielen Spiele-Clients gewundert. Steam, Uplay, Origin, Battlenet ... und WB Games verfolgt wohl mit Batman Arkham Knight ähnliche Pläne. Ich persönlich sehe aber Steam deswegen über kurz oder lang nicht gefährdet. Ubsioft sollte nur aufpassen, dass ihnen nicht das gleiche Schicksal widerfährt, wie Games for Windows Live.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. November 2014)

> Kann es wirklich im Interesse Ubisofts sein, im immens wichtigen Weihnachtsgeschäft kurzfristig auf Steam als Vertriebskanal zu verzichten?



Im langfristigen Interesse kann das durchaus sein. Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass Anbieter von gehypten Blockbusterspielen mit den Gamern grundsätzlich ALLES machen können und sich ihr Produkt trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot verkauft.


----------



## belakor602 (7. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich meinte halt Worst Case in den nächsten Jahren vieleicht
> 
> Indies bleiben aber ich denk mal die grossen Studios durch die wurde Steam gross - Eine Drm Plattform nur für Indies gibts ja bei Desura aber das kennen kaum Leute



Desura soll abkratzen, jetzt sollen die Indies auch noch von DRM verseucht werden? Eher sollte der Trend in die andere Richtung gehen, wie wärs mit einem GNG(good new games) wo aktuelle AAA-Spiele DRM-frei angeboten werden?



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Letztens wurde noch kritisiert, das Steam eine zu starke Monopol-Stellung hat.
> Lustig wie sich die Meinung immer im Wind hin und her bewegt, je nach dem, wer gerade der Gegner ist.
> 
> (Ist jetzt nicht auf die speziell bezogen, sondern allgemein
> ...



Wie gesagt, dass ist nur mehr vom selben Übel. Ich wäre sehr wohl für eine Aufteilung der Macht aber dann doch vielleicht in bessere Hände und nicht gleich in die Hände des Teufels?
Wie schon oben gesagt, wie wäre es mit DRM-frei. Good new Games oder gng.com wäre doch perfekt oder?


----------



## Atuan (7. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Letztens wurde noch kritisiert, das Steam eine zu starke Monopol-Stellung hat.
> Lustig wie sich die Meinung immer im Wind hin und her bewegt, je nach dem, wer gerade der Gegner ist.
> 
> (Ist jetzt nicht auf die speziell bezogen, sondern allgemein  )


Steam's Quasi-Monopol ist in der Tat etwas kritisch. Aber wenn die Alternative ist, dass einem jeder gottverdammte Publisher seine eigene "Plattform" aufzwingen will, läuft da irgendwas falsch. Ich will nicht dutzende Clients auf meinem Rechner haben. Steam habe ich noch mitgemacht, eben wegen der übertriebenen Monopol-Stellung (ohne Steam lief ja ne Zeit lang fast gar nichts mehr...), aber bei Origin und UPlay weigere ich mich komplett (= ich habe dort in der Tat keine Accounts, auch wenn ein oder zwei Spiele mich fast so weit hatten). Und da selbst boxed copies mit Account-Zwang kommen, kommen EA und Ubisoft-Titel für mich halt nicht mehr in Frage.

Es ist den Aufwand einfach nicht mehr wert... Ich hab mir damals StarCraft 2 zum Release geholt und mich somit auch auf Battle.net registrieren müssen. StarCraft 2 ist nach wenigen Wochen wieder von der Platte geflogen. Thema erledigt? Ne, leider nicht. Vor längerer Zeit war da mal ein Hack, nach dem Blizzard alle gebeten hat die Passwörter zu ändern (kein Ding, ist ja schnell gemacht). Und vor ein paar Monaten bekam ich ne Mail von Blizzard, dass mein Account gesperrt wurde, weil da irgendwelche Unregelmäßigkeiten aufgetreten sind (irgendwelche verdächtigen Log-ins - woher kommen die bitte schon wieder?). Da durfte ich mir doch also in der Tat überlegen, ob ich mich darum kümmere, oder ob es mir am Allerwertesten vorbei geht. Ich habe mich dann dazu entschieden, mich zu kümmern. Man kann ja nie wissen, ob ich StarCraft 2 nicht irgendwann doch nochmal spielen will (meine schöne Box mitsamt Installations-DVD ist ja wertlos)... Also meine Accountdaten gesucht (man muss ja aus Sicherheitsgründen überall individuelle Passwörter und Nutzernamen haben, falls ein Hacker mal wieder nen Server knackt -.-) und fleißig durch die Ringe gehüpft, die mir der Herr und Meister vor die Nase gehalten hat  Danke dafür, liebes Blizzard. Aber um mal kurz die Singleplayer-Kampagne und einige Matches gegen die KI zu spielen, war ja vor ein paar Jahren (4 oder 5?) zwingend ein Account erforderlich, um den man sich dann "lebenslang" kümmern muss...

Ne, ich mach da nicht mehr mit. Ich bin bei Steam (weil ich da halt schon lange bin) und bei GOG. GOG zwingt mir keinen Client auf und theoretisch ist dort auch der Account egal, da die heruntergeladenen Installer DRM-frei sind. Ausserdem kann in beiden Shops mit der paysafecard bezahlt werden, so dass man sich auch keinen Kopf um eventuellen Missbrauch der Kartendaten machen muss, wenn mal wieder was wie damals beim Playstation Network passiert. Aber alles andere... Kann mir gestohlen bleiben.



tl;dr - Steam-Monopol stinkt, aber für jeden Publisher nen eigenen Account und Client zu brauchen, stinkt noch mehr. Ich will boxed copies ohne Acountbindung zurück, oder mehr Shops wie GOG.


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2014)

und jetzt lernen wir auch warum es idiotisch ist, sich etwas vorzubestellen
oder meint ihr echt das ein Digitaler Titel ausverkauft sein könnte?


----------



## AC3 (7. November 2014)

> Valve hat im Gegensatz zu EA und Ubisoft bewiesen, dass sie keinen Machtmissbrauch betreiben und für den Kunden arbeiten.



Im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz sitzen bei Steam fähige Leute die die Steam Plattform auch wirklich stetig weiterentwickeln.
Außerdem funktioniert Steam einwandfrei und bietet viele nützliche Optionen.


----------



## belakor602 (7. November 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Es ist den Aufwand einfach nicht mehr wert... Ich hab mir damals StarCraft 2 zum Release geholt und mich somit auch auf Battle.net registrieren müssen. StarCraft 2 ist nach wenigen Wochen wieder von der Platte geflogen. Thema erledigt? Ne, leider nicht. Vor längerer Zeit war da mal ein Hack, nach dem Blizzard alle gebeten hat die Passwörter zu ändern (kein Ding, ist ja schnell gemacht). Und vor ein paar Monaten bekam ich ne Mail von Blizzard, dass mein Account gesperrt wurde, weil da irgendwelche Unregelmäßigkeiten aufgetreten sind (irgendwelche verdächtigen Log-ins - woher kommen die bitte schon wieder?). Da durfte ich mir doch also in der Tat überlegen, ob ich mich darum kümmere, oder ob es mir am Allerwertesten vorbei geht. Ich habe mich dann dazu entschieden, mich zu kümmern. Man kann ja nie wissen, ob ich StarCraft 2 nicht irgendwann doch nochmal spielen will (meine schöne Box mitsamt Installations-DVD ist ja wertlos)... Also meine Accountdaten gesucht (man muss ja aus Sicherheitsgründen überall individuelle Passwörter und Nutzernamen haben, falls ein Hacker mal wieder nen Server knackt -.-) und fleißig durch die Ringe gehüpft, die mir der Herr und Meister vor die Nase gehalten hat  Danke dafür, liebes Blizzard. Aber um mal kurz die Singleplayer-Kampagne und einige Matches gegen die KI zu spielen, war ja vor ein paar Jahren (4 oder 5?) zwingend ein Account erforderlich, um den man sich dann "lebenslang" kümmern muss...



Battle.net ist ja wirklich das schlimmste. Ich hatte einen Account gemacht weil ich mich für die Hearthstone Beta angemeldet habe, ansonsten habe ich noch nie ein einziges Spiel von Blizzard je gespielt. Doch dann kam die Meldung dass mein Account gesperrt wurde weil ich Gold in WoW verkaufe. WTF? Ich habe nie WoW gespielt, meinen Account habe ich einmal benutzt um mich für HS Beta anzumelden und seitdem nicht mehr angefasst.
Durch den ganzen Support Prozess dann zu gehen war so anstrengend dass ich den Account einfach aufgegeben habe. Nie wieder Blizzard. Die haben es geschafft mich so zu verdriessen nur mit deren Dienst, ich bin nicht mal dazu gekommen einer ihre Spiele zu spielen.

Also so von den Diensten her würde ich sagen Gog >>>>>Steam>Origin >>>Uplay>>>>>Battle.net.


----------



## stockduck (7. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> und jetzt lernen wir auch warum es idiotisch ist, sich etwas vorzubestellen
> oder meint ihr echt das ein Digitaler Titel ausverkauft sein könnte?



Auch wenn das etwas OT ist...

Ja, das gab es schon ein paar mal. Da ging steam einfach die keys aus


----------



## shaboo (7. November 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Valve hat im Gegensatz zu EA und Ubisoft bewiesen, dass sie keinen Machtmissbrauch betreiben und für den Kunden arbeiten.


Da keiner von uns persönlich in den Business-Meetings von Valve sitzt und auch keinen Einblick in deren Verträge hat, finde ich solche Aussagen einigermaßen erstaunlich. Selbstverständlich kann Valve als Vertriebsplattform mit stetig wachsendem Marktanteil auch immer höhere Provisionen von seinen Partnern fordern - und ehrlich gesagt, wären sie als gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen (und das sind sie nun mal, ob nun privat oder an der Börse) aus rein ökonomischer Sicht auch ziemlich mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert, das nicht zu tun. eBay beispielsweise kann es sich aufgrund seiner marktbeherrschenden Stellung mittlerweile auch erlauben, fette zehn(!) Prozent Verkausprovision bei den Auktionen zu verlangen. Auch ich habe ein diffuses Sympathieempfinden für Valve, aber letztlich ist auch dort der Kunde nur ein Werkzeug zur Gewinngenerierung. "Für den Kunden" wird auch dort nur genau dann gearbeitet, wenn es entweder unmittelbar Kohle bringt oder längerfristig die Abhängigkeit des Kunden erhöht und die eigene Marktstellung stärkt - irgendetwas anderes anzunehmen, halte ich für ziemlich naiv.

Gerade bei Ubisoft ist es doch besonders nahe liegend, die Valve-Provision zukünftig lieber in die eigene Tasche fließen zu lassen. Wir haben uns in der Vergangenheit vermutlich alle schon darüber aufgeregt, für Spiele sowohl Steam ALS AUCH Uplay zu benötigen, und da ist es für die meisten wohl eher ein Fortschritt, auf zumindest eine der beiden Plattformen verzichten zu können. Vielleicht ist das ja sogar eine unmittelbare Reaktion auf Umfragen und Kundenfeedback. Wenn die Leute da fragen "Wieso braucht man für eure Spiele eigentlich Steam UND Uplay, wenn man sie bei Steam kauft? Das ist doch total bescheuert!", ist die Reaktion, zukünftig auf Steam zu verzichten, eigentlich nahe liegend und Ubisoft kann damit sogar hoffen, kundenfreundlich zu agieren. (Ich vermute auch nicht, dass das der Hauptgrund für die Entscheidung gewesen sein wird, aber es schadet natürlich nicht, wenn man das PR-mäßig so verkaufen kann.)

Als Vertriebsplattform braucht man Steam doch sowieso nicht. Bei den gewaltigen Werbeetats sind Ubisoft-Spiele eh' omnipräsent, d.h. Käufer, die ein solches Spiel nicht gezielt kaufen, sondern einfach nur deshalb, weil sie bei Steam "zufällig" darüber stolpern, wird es kaum geben. Und dem Durchschnittskonsumenten dürfte es komplett schnurzpiepe sein, ob er sich sein Spiel nun online bei Uplay oder bei Steam runter zieht.

Der einzige Grund, weiter auf Steam zu setzen, wäre der, dass viele Leute daheim zwar Steam, aber nach wie vor kein Uplay installiert haben. Da man aber davon ausgehen kann, dass Ubisoft zur Zahl der Steam- und der Uplay-Accounts über halbwegs verlässliche Zahlen bzw. Schätzungen verfügt, liegt dieser Grund vermutlich auch nicht vor.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. November 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Also so von den Diensten her würde ich sagen Gog >>>>>Steam>Origin >>>Uplay>>>>>Battle.net.



Ich würde sogar sagen GoG >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> [hier kommt nichts mehr]


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Shops wie GOG.



Die Testen gerade GOG Galaxy ihren eigenen Clienten


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2014)

stockduck schrieb:


> Auch wenn das etwas OT ist...
> 
> Ja, das gab es schon ein paar mal. Da ging steam einfach die keys aus



ja, aber nicht am Release Tag und wenn dann hat man das schnell gelöst


----------



## TheDuffman (7. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz sitzen bei Steam fähige Leute die die Steam Plattform auch wirklich stetig weiterentwickeln.
> Außerdem funktioniert Steam einwandfrei und bietet viele nützliche Optionen.



Valve nimmt 30% vom Umsatz und betreibt Steam mit minimalem Aufwand. Der Steam-Klient wird nur äußerst schleppend weiterentwickelt und muss in vielen Bereich zu Origin aufholen. Der Steam-Support ist der letzte Dreck und Steam selber aufgebläht und lahm. Was würde ich für einen "Light-Client" ohne den Community-Schrott geben.

Valve versucht mit Steam so viel Geld wie möglich, unter minimalem Einsatz von Personal, zu verdienen. Das sieht man an allen Ecken.


----------



## tareon (7. November 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Battle.net ist ja wirklich das schlimmste. Ich hatte einen Account gemacht weil ich mich für die Hearthstone Beta angemeldet habe, ansonsten habe ich noch nie ein einziges Spiel von Blizzard je gespielt. Doch dann kam die Meldung dass mein Account gesperrt wurde weil ich Gold in WoW verkaufe. WTF? Ich habe nie WoW gespielt, meinen Account habe ich einmal benutzt um mich für HS Beta anzumelden und seitdem nicht mehr angefasst.
> Durch den ganzen Support Prozess dann zu gehen war so anstrengend dass ich den Account einfach aufgegeben habe. Nie wieder Blizzard. Die haben es geschafft mich so zu verdriessen nur mit deren Dienst, ich bin nicht mal dazu gekommen einer ihre Spiele zu spielen.
> 
> Also so von den Diensten her würde ich sagen Gog >>>>>Steam>Origin >>>Uplay>>>>>Battle.net.



Hmm... Ich schätze, Du solltest mehr auf Sicherheit bei der Wahl Deiner Login-Daten achten. Irgendwer wird Deine Login-Daten irgendwo abgegraben (evtl. mal in 'nem Keyshop mit den gleichen Daten angemeldet?) und verwendet haben. Da kann Blizzard auch nicht viel dafür. Und was den Support angeht... ich kann nichts über Uplay sagen aber bei Blizzard hat man beim Account Support wenigstens persönlichen Kontakt am Telefon (und sehr netten oberdrein).

Ich finde aber den Vergleich zwischen dem Battle.net-Client und Steam/Origin/Uplay eh sehr gewagt. Wenn man sie aber unbedingt vergleichen muß, ist der Bnet-Client definitiv der sauberste in sachen Handling und Konfiguration.


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2014)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Valve nimmt 30% vom Umsatz und betreibt Steam mit minimalem Aufwand. Der Steam-Klient wird nur äußerst schleppend weiterentwickelt und muss in vielen Bereich zu Origin aufholen. Der Steam-Support ist der letzte Dreck und Steam selber aufgebläht und lahm. Was würde ich für einen "Light-Client" ohne den Community-Schrott geben.
> 
> Valve versucht mit Steam so viel Geld wie möglich, unter minimalem Einsatz von Personal, zu verdienen. Das sieht man an allen Ecken.



und würde man nicht nur wild rumflamen sondern auch mal Nachdenken könnte man darauf kommen, das trotz den 30%, wobei ich glaube dass das ein Wert ist den sich jemand aus der Nase gezogen hat da der vorher nie aufgetaucht ist doch wir nehmen mal an der stimmt, immer noch 70% übrig bleiben das doch schon...

dezent(!)

mehr sein dürfte als das Geld das beim klassischen Retailvertrieb übrig bleibt. Wer da glaubt, dass sich da Händler, Vertrieb, etc. weniger als 30% nehmen darf sich durchaus als Offiziell verblendet betrachten.


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2014)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Valve nimmt 30% vom Umsatz und betreibt Steam mit minimalem Aufwand. Der Steam-Klient wird nur äußerst schleppend weiterentwickelt und muss in vielen Bereich zu Origin aufholen. Der Steam-Support ist der letzte Dreck und Steam selber aufgebläht und lahm. Was würde ich für einen "Light-Client" ohne den Community-Schrott geben.
> 
> Valve versucht mit Steam so viel Geld wie möglich, unter minimalem Einsatz von Personal, zu verdienen. Das sieht man an allen Ecken.



das (zumindest für mich) wichtigste -nämlich die (download-) server- funktionieren fast komplett ohne ausfälle und das seit jahren. 
die schwächephase von vor einigen monaten scheint ja überwunden zu sein. 

aber der client ist furchtbar lahm und sperrig, das stimmt.


----------



## BiJay (7. November 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Battle.net ist ja wirklich das schlimmste. Ich hatte einen Account gemacht weil ich mich für die Hearthstone Beta angemeldet habe, ansonsten habe ich noch nie ein einziges Spiel von Blizzard je gespielt. Doch dann kam die Meldung dass mein Account gesperrt wurde weil ich Gold in WoW verkaufe. WTF? Ich habe nie WoW gespielt, meinen Account habe ich einmal benutzt um mich für HS Beta anzumelden und seitdem nicht mehr angefasst.
> Durch den ganzen Support Prozess dann zu gehen war so anstrengend dass ich den Account einfach aufgegeben habe. Nie wieder Blizzard. Die haben es geschafft mich so zu verdriessen nur mit deren Dienst, ich bin nicht mal dazu gekommen einer ihre Spiele zu spielen.
> 
> Also so von den Diensten her würde ich sagen Gog >>>>>Steam>Origin >>>Uplay>>>>>Battle.net.



Gibt ja doch noch Leute, die auf diese Phishing Mails reinfallen...


----------



## TheDuffman (7. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> mehr sein dürfte als das Geld das beim klassischen Retailvertrieb übrig bleibt. Wer da glaubt, dass sich da Händler, Vertrieb, etc. weniger als 30% nehmen darf sich durchaus als Offiziell verblendet betrachten.



Im Einzelhandel habe ich aber gesetzlich garantierte Rechte. Steam hat keine Rückgabefunktion und bietet keine Gewährleistung.

Die 30% sind seit der Insolvenz von THQ bekannt. In den Gerichtsunterlagen konnte man das Anhand der CoH2-Vorbestellungen auf Steam ermitteln.


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2014)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Im Einzelhandel habe ich aber gesetzlich garantierte Rechte. Steam hat keine Rückgabefunktion und bietet keine Gewährleistung.
> 
> Die 30% sind seit der Insolvenz von THQ bekannt. In den Gerichtsunterlagen konnte man das Anhand der CoH2-Vorbestellungen auf Steam ermitteln.



man merkt das noch nie ein Spiel hast umtauschen wollen


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

TheDuffman schrieb:


> Im Einzelhandel habe ich aber gesetzlich garantierte Rechte. Steam hat keine Rückgabefunktion und bietet keine Gewährleistung.



Keine Rückgabe bei Siegelbruch für Cds, DVDs, Blurays, Konsole & PC Spiele

Umtausch nur bei sichtbaren Schaden an Cd, DVD,Bluray oder wenn man den fehler beschreiben kann und er bei Saturn/Media Markt auftritt

Konsole & PCs haben meistens eine Seriennummer was die Rückgabe zunichte macht.


----------



## shaboo (7. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...mehr sein dürfte als das Geld das beim klassischen Retailvertrieb übrig bleibt. Wer da glaubt, dass sich da Händler, Vertrieb, etc. weniger als 30% nehmen darf sich durchaus als Offiziell verblendet betrachten.


Der Retail-Markt ist in dem Zusammenhang doch völlig irrelevant - an dem ändert sich durch die Abkehr von Steam ja nichts. Die einzige Frage ist die, ob die zusätzlichen Einnahmen durch diejenigen, die ein Spiel bei Uplay statt bei Steam kaufen (und Ubisoft somit die Provision ersparen), die Verluste durch diejenigen ausgleichen, die ein Spiel auf Steam gekauft hätten, es auf Uplay aber nicht mehr tun. Wenn die Herren Umsatzprognostiker dem Vorstand hierzu ein klares JA signalisieren, kann Steam natürlich dahin gehen, wo der Pfeffer wächst - und sollten die erwähnten 30% tatsächlich stimmen, dürfte dieser Punkt recht schnell erreicht sein.


----------



## AC3 (7. November 2014)

> Valve nimmt 30% vom Umsatz und betreibt Steam mit minimalem Aufwand. Der  Steam-Klient wird nur äußerst schleppend weiterentwickelt und muss in  vielen Bereich zu Origin aufholen. Der Steam-Support ist der letzte  Dreck und Steam selber aufgebläht und lahm. Was würde ich für einen  "Light-Client" ohne den Community-Schrott geben.
> 
> Valve versucht mit Steam so viel Geld wie möglich, unter minimalem  Einsatz von Personal, zu verdienen. Das sieht man an allen Ecken.



Das stimmt von A bis Z nicht was du da schreibst.

Steam hat    unterschiedliche Konditionen und 30% wären des weiteren relativ "günstig" wenn man sich mal ansieht das  die Konsolen bis zu 70% einstreichen. Das ist mitunter auch ein Grund warum Spiele für die Konsole knapp das doppelte kosten und so gut wie nie im Preis fallen.

Ubisoft verliert durch Steam natürlich Promotion und die Community.
Wenn ein Spiel bei Steam in den Charts ist kann man von *mind.* 500.000 Verkäufen innerhalb *kürzester* Zeit ausgehen. 
Im Long-Run (1-2-3-4 Jahre)  verkaufen sich Spiele bei den Steam Sales  um ein vielfaches.

Aber das bei Ubisoft keine kompetenten Leute sitzen wurde durch deren Kommentare in der Vergangenheit ja schon mehrmals bewiesen. 
Die haben einfach wenig bis gar keine Ahnung.

*Skyrim ist bei Steam auf ~6 Mio Konten registriert.*
Also Skyrim hat sich bis heute (*2014*!) ~6 Mio mal  über Steam verkauft.
Und Steam hat mittlerweile an die 100 Mio Mitglieder wovon tag täglich bis zu 7-8 Mio Online sind.
Pi mal Daumen hat sich also jeder zwanzigste Steam User Skyrim gekauft.



> die Verluste durch diejenigen ausgleichen, die ein Spiel auf Steam gekauft hätten, es auf Uplay aber nicht mehr tun.



Definitiv NICHT.
Viele kaufen bei Steam nämlich "spontan" und nicht nach Plan.

Ich hab mir zum Beispiel letztens Ghostbusters gekauft  - Weil es bei Steam für mich empfohlen wurde. Ohne dem Hinweis hätte ich es mir NIE genauer angesehen. Es ist ein gutes Spiel, also habe ich es mir gekauft.

In den Origin Client schaue ich NIE. Der Interessiert mich auch nicht. Der läuft nur wegen BF mit... ansonsten absolut irrelevant.
Und über UPlay brauch ich gar nicht erst reden...


----------



## belakor602 (7. November 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Gibt ja doch noch Leute, die auf diese Phishing Mails reinfallen...



Dachte ich mir auch zuerst und habe die Mail ignoriert. Später als ich versuchte mich in meinem Account einzuloggen (garantiert durch die richtige Seite) war er gesperrt. Also war es keine Phishing-Mail. Auch haben Phishing- Mails immer eine URL die denen die sie nachahmen sehr ähnlich sind aber doch anders, also bin ich nochmal zurückgegangen und habe nachgeschaut und keine Auffälligkeiten in der URL entdeckt. War also bestimmt keine Phishing-Mail. Der Fakt das jemand meine Accountdaten auf ner Key-site irgendwie erlangt hat klingt logischer, da muss ich zugeben bin ich etwas nachlässig. Aber ich könnte mir unmöglich hunderte verschiedene Accountdaten merken, ist halt so.


----------



## MichaelBonke (7. November 2014)

Falls jemanden meine persönliche Meinung interessiert:

Ich denke, dass es irgendeinen Knatsch zwischen Ubi und Valve gegeben hat.
Vermutlich ging es dabei in irgendeiner Form um Geld. Worum auch sonst?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Ubi diese drei wichtigen Titel gerade jetzt, kurz vor Release, einfach mal so von Steam zurückzieht. 
Da hätte man die Spiele auch gleich, und zwar vor Monaten schon, exklusiv für UPlay ankündigen können.


----------



## shaboo (7. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Ubisoft verliert durch Steam natürlich Promotion und die Community.


Promotion hat Ubisoft auch ohne Steam genug und welcher Ubisoft-Titel hatte denn in der Vergangenheit schon eine große, aktive Community? Zumal deren Titel ja z.B. mit Themen wie Modding üblicherweise so gar nichts am Hut haben.



AC3 schrieb:


> Aber das bei Ubisoft keine kompetenten Leute sitzen wurde durch deren Kommentare in der Vergangenheit ja schon mehrmals bewiesen.
> Die haben einfach wenig bis gar keine Ahnung.


Er wäre wirklich schön, wenn diejenigen, die immer solche Sprüche ablassen und damit den Eindruck erwecken, sie würden bei den entsprechenden Firmen für einen Gewinnsprung von 500% sorgen, wenn sie dort nur das Sagen hätten, später auch die Eier hätten, hier zu Posten und zuzugeben, dass sie Scheiße gelabert haben - wenn sich zum Beispiel heraus stellen sollte, dass Ubisofts Abkehr von Steam letztlich eine exzellente Entscheidung war. Könnte ja immerhin sein ...


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Naja das Marketinggelaber bei Ubisoft ist oft riesengroßer Blödsinn. Keine Frage. Und auch Ubisofts Verhalten bezüglich Downgrading u.a. ist nicht die feine englische. Ubisoft ist auch einer der Publisher, der zu großen AAA-Titeln mal eben 6-10 verschiedene Versionen herausbringt, von der keine Retail-Fassung (Seasonpaß mal eh außen vor gelassen) alle digitalen Inhalte besitzt (trotz 130 EUR Kaufpreis). Man siehe nur mal die AC-Reihe oder eben auch Watch Dogs.

Aber Ubisoft bringt Spiele mit genialer Atmosphäre (AC, FC), langer Spieldauer, bis auf Ausnahmen relativ bugarm. Und eine Community gibts schon. Wenn auch keine oder kaum eine MP-Community. Aber wenn man mal bei Ubisoft in die Foren schaut diskutiert man heute noch über AC2, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory oder andere. Also gibts da schon so eine Art Community, wenn auch anders wie bei Onlinegames.


----------



## shaboo (7. November 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Definitiv NICHT.
> Viele kaufen bei Steam nämlich "spontan" und nicht nach Plan.


Ich weiß das nicht und Du weißt das auch nicht, oder gibt's dazu irgendwelche halbwegs belastbaren, halbwegs offiziellen Zahlen?Plausibilität alleine ist noch kein Beleg und Dein eigenes Kaufverhalten hat letztlich bestenfalls anekdotischen, aber keinerlei empirischen Wert.

Wenn es wirklich so gnadenlos offensichtlich wäre, dass Ubisoft dabei einen Haufen Kohle verliert, dann wäre das sicher auch schon jemandem vor Dir aufgefallen, der das in Ruhe einem der Verantwortlichen bei Ubisioft nahe gebracht hätte - auch wenn Du da vielleicht alle für komplette Idioten hältst ...

Und wenn man irgendeine andere Plattform als Gegengewicht zu Steam etablieren möchte, dann muss man halt einfach irgendwann damit anfangen. Dass derzeit alle nur nach Sales auf Steam schauen, aber nicht auf anderen Plattformen, ist doch der beste Beleg für deren Dominanz! Sich von Steam abzuwenden und zu hoffen, dass andere, halbwegs große Publisher diesem Beispiel folgen (wie wünschenswert ich selber das auch immer finden mag) ist doch die einzige Möglichkeiten, dafür zu sorgen, dass sich die Leute vielleicht in ein paar Jahren auf einer anderen Plattform mit der gleichen Selbstverständlichkeit nach Sales umsehen, wie sie es derzeit nur auf Steam tun.

Und letztlich ist das auch etwas, das wir alle uns nur wünschen können (sofern beide Plattformen letztlich auch für andere Publisher und Indies offen sind), da es nur so Wettbewerb und Konkurrenz gibt und nur so verhindert werden kann, dass eine Plattform die Provisionen am Ende in nahezu beliebige Höhen treiben kann. Sollten vielleicht alle Aber-alles-nur-bei-Steam-kaufen-ist-doch-sooooooo-toll-Vertreter mal drüber nachdenken ...


----------



## shaboo (7. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber Ubisoft bringt Spiele mit genialer Atmosphäre (AC, FC), langer Spieldauer, bis auf Ausnahmen relativ bugarm. Und eine Community gibts schon. Wenn auch keine oder kaum eine MP-Community. Aber wenn man mal bei Ubisoft in die Foren schaut diskutiert man heute noch über AC2, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory oder andere. Also gibts da schon so eine Art Community, wenn auch anders wie bei Onlinegames.


Ja, keine Frage, sicher gibt's diese Communities, aber für die braucht's eben kein Steam-Forum; da reicht das Ubisoft-Forum (oder andere Foren im Netz) vollkommen aus.


----------



## Gandalf1107 (7. November 2014)

Die angebliche Blizzard-Mail, dass mein WoW-Account gesperrt sei, weil ich Gold verkauft hätte, habe ich komischerweise auch schon mehrmals bekommen, allerdings frage ich mich heute noch, wie ich das angestellt haben soll, denn ich habe noch nie einen WoW-Account gehabt.


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Mal ehrlich: Ich weiß zwar, daß es eine Steam Community gibt. Bin auch in der PCG-Gruppe bei Steam mit drin. Aber sonst spielespezifische Gruppen ? Bin ich nicht vertreten. Im Prinzip halte ich die Steam Community von meiner Seite aus für ziemlich überflüssig. Ist aber auch nur meine Meinung. Wenn gehe ich immer in die gamingspezifischen Foren oder eben hier.


----------



## MisterBlonde (7. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Letztens wurde noch kritisiert, das Steam eine zu starke Monopol-Stellung hat.
> Lustig wie sich die Meinung immer im Wind hin und her bewegt, je nach dem, wer gerade der Gegner ist.
> 
> (Ist jetzt nicht auf die speziell bezogen, sondern allgemein  )



Solche Äußerungen finde ich immer sehr bescheiden, es sei denn, Du hast Dir das Stimmungsbild der konkreten Leute explizit aufgeschrieben. "Erst sagen die das und dann sagen alle plötzlich das", neee, eben nicht. Sowas passiert nur, wenn man einzelne Menschen und User nicht mehr als Individuen, sondern als Gruppe zusammenfasst und dabei passieren solche Denkfehler. Wenn man der Community indirekt Heuchelei vorwirft, wirds auch nicht besser, auch, wenn das natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war.

Die Geschichte an sich stört mich weniger, weil ich leider schon Uplay auf den Rechner habe. Ehrlich gesagt ist es auch bequemer, ein Spiel nur auf einer Plattform verwalten und starten zu müssen, als einen Puffer dazwischen zu packen. Wenn ich ACIII starte, öffnet sich erst Steam und dann Uplay, ist doch absurd. Dann eben nur eines von beiden. Problematisch wird es eventuell wegen Keystores.


----------



## Atuan (7. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die Testen gerade GOG Galaxy ihren eigenen Clienten


Der völlig optional ist. Bin derzeit in einer der beiden Galaxy BETAs dabei (Aliens vs. Predator 2000 Multiplayer BETA), werde an allen kommenden Galaxy BETAs teilnehmen und werde mir das fertige Produkt sicherlich auch anschauen (bis jetzt gibt es noch keinen Client, sondern nur Spielespezifische Launcher die sich um den Multiplayer-Part und Updates kümmern). Spielen werde ich meine Singleplayer GOG-Titel aber auch weiterhin ohne Client. Ich sehe bei Singleplayer-Spielen einfach keinen Nutzen darin, ein Programm zu starten, welches nur dazu dient mein Spiel zu starten.

GOG hat übrigens kaum eine andere Wahl, als einen Client zu entwickeln. Zum einen weil es für Multiplayer-Titel nötig ist (sie haben inzwischen auch vermehrt aktuellere Titel) und zum anderen weil im Forum alle paar Tage ein neuer Thread aufpoppt, in dem jemand fragt, wie er seine gekauften Spiele denn spielen kann. Es ist kaum zu glauben, aber scheinbar gibt es unter Spielern eine Menge Leute, die keine Ahnung mehr davon haben, wie man eine simple Installation ausführt und anschließend das Programm über eine Verknüpfung startet... Die kennen nichts anderes mehr als Steam. Ich frage mich nur, wie sie Steam installiert haben


----------



## BiJay (7. November 2014)

Ich habe kein Problem mit zusätzlichen Clients, solange man bei Singleplayer Spielen auch das Spiel starten kann, wenn man keine Internetverbindung hat. Gerade die uPlay Server sind gern mal down.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. November 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Es ist kaum zu glauben, aber scheinbar gibt es unter Spielern eine Menge Leute, die keine Ahnung mehr davon haben, wie man eine simple Installation ausführt und anschließend das Programm über eine Verknüpfung startet... Die kennen nichts anderes mehr als Steam. Ich frage mich nur, wie sie Steam installiert haben



Das hat ihnen der Enkel drauf gemacht, der kennt sich unheimlich mit Computern aus, der kann sogar einen Monitor anschließen...


----------



## MisterBlonde (7. November 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Es ist kaum zu glauben, aber scheinbar gibt es unter Spielern eine Menge Leute, die keine Ahnung mehr davon haben, wie man eine simple Installation ausführt und anschließend das Programm über eine Verknüpfung startet... Die kennen nichts anderes mehr als Steam. Ich frage mich nur, wie sie Steam installiert haben



Das kann man so allgemein nicht sagen. Wenn ich ein Spiel im Steam-Sale oder per Key gekauft habe, dann läuft das in erster Linie erstmal über Steam. Dann kann ich natürlich die direkte Verknüpfung auf die Spielexe nehmen. Das ändert nichts daran, dass sich dann Steam öffnet und danach Uplay. Dieser Umstand ist nervig. Oder ich übersehe ein Detail?


----------



## Schalkmund (7. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> und jetzt lernen wir auch warum es idiotisch ist, sich etwas vorzubestellen
> oder meint ihr echt das ein Digitaler Titel ausverkauft sein könnte?


Beim Vorbestellen geht es ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr darum, dass das Spiel wie in guten alten analogen Zeit ausverkauft sein könnte, sondern eher darum, dass es sich vielleicht schon vorab runterladen und zu Release gleich spielen und somit langsamen und überlasteten Download-Servern am Relase-Tag entgehen kann. Und natürlich digitales ingame Vorbesteller-Gedöns entweder für das gekaufte oder für andere Spiele (TF2 Hüte etc).


----------



## Orzhov (7. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Letztens wurde noch kritisiert, das Steam eine zu starke Monopol-Stellung hat.
> Lustig wie sich die Meinung immer im Wind hin und her bewegt, je nach dem, wer gerade der Gegner ist.
> 
> (Ist jetzt nicht auf die speziell bezogen, sondern allgemein  )



Kam auch nicht so an. 

In einer perfekten Welt könnten wir alle unsere Titel auf der Plattform einer non-profit-Organisation erwerben auf der alle großen und kleinen Publisher vertreten sind und die uns nicht mit einem zusätzlichen DRM stört. Leider ist das noch ein Wunschtraum.


----------



## Atuan (7. November 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Das kann man so allgemein nicht sagen. Wenn ich ein Spiel im Steam-Sale oder per Key gekauft habe, dann läuft das in erster Linie erstmal über Steam. Dann kann ich natürlich die direkte Verknüpfung auf die Spielexe nehmen. Das ändert nichts daran, dass sich dann Steam öffnet und danach Uplay. Dieser Umstand ist nervig. Oder ich übersehe ein Detail?


Ja, du übersiehst ein Detail: Und zwar, dass ich nicht über Spiele bei Steam rede, sondern über Spiele bei GOG  

Ne, ehrlich... Bei GOG lädt man wirklich einen Installer herunter, installiert das Spiel und startet es dann über eine Verknüpfung (oder auch direkt über die .exe im Installationsverzeichnis, aber das ist ja irrelevant). DAS scheint vielen Spielern heute zu hoch zu sein, eben weil sie seit Jahren bloß noch auf "Spielen" im Steam-Client klicken, egal ob sie ein Spiel herunterladen, installieren oder spielen wollen.

Ging mir jetzt explizit um die Notwendigkeit eines GOG-Clients, da bei GOG wirklich alle paar Tage mal von einem Newbie nachgefragt wird, wie man die Spiele dort spielen kann, eben weil die Leute keinen Client finden und nicht wissen, was sie mit dem heruntergeladenen Installer machen sollen  Hat mit Steam also nur indirekt zu tun (da viele eben scheinbar vergessen habn, dass Spiele auch ohne nutzlosen Client funktionieren können).


----------



## Mantis (7. November 2014)

Also ich habe gerade mal geschaut und bei mir sind The Crew, Far Cry 4 und AC: Unity noch ganz normal im Steamshop erhältlich ...


----------



## Mo1270 (7. November 2014)

Sind wieder da - war wohl nur ein Fehler


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2014)

Mantis schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade mal geschaut und bei mir sind The Crew, Far Cry 4 und AC: Unity noch ganz normal im Steamshop erhältlich ...



wieder, das Wort heißt wieder


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2014)

_- hier steht nix -_


----------



## Cityboy (7. November 2014)

Bei mir werden ebenfalls die betroffenen Spiele bei Steam normal angezeigt und von der Wunschliste wurde auch nix gelöscht. Ist diese Meldung vielleicht ne Ente?


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2014)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Bei mir werden ebenfalls die betroffenen Spiele bei Steam normal angezeigt und von der Wunschliste wurde auch nix gelöscht. Ist diese Meldung vielleicht ne Ente?



Heut Nachmittag waren die Spiele bei mir nicht auffindbar als ich gesucht habe im Shop - mittlerweile sinds wieder aufgetaucht.
Wahrscheinlich wars irgendein Fehler.


----------



## Wamboland (7. November 2014)

Also - viel wirbel um nichts. 

Aber sicherlich die billigste Werbekampagne die Ubisoft jemals hatte ^^ - Die Anzahl der Suchanfragen bei Steam würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## AC3 (7. November 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Also - viel wirbel um nichts.
> 
> Aber sicherlich die billigste Werbekampagne die Ubisoft jemals hatte ^^ - Die Anzahl der Suchanfragen bei Steam würde mich mal interessieren



Da wäre ich mal vorsichtig.
Steam ist weiterhin auf dem Wachstumskurs und in ein bis zwei Jahren wird dann vermutlich auch Steam OS interessant werden.
Wäre ja blöd wenn beim nächsten Assassins Creed Steam zu Ubisoft sagt... "Sorry aber  euch wollen wir auf unserer Plattform nicht mehr".

Tja... Steam sitzt da am längeren Hebel.
Täglich bis zu 8 Mio Leute Online (~1 Mio mehr als letztes Jahr) und insgesamt hat die Community 100 Mio Mitglieder.

Damals lachten die "großen" Vertreter der Branche (unter anderem auch Microsoft) über Steam.
Heute haben alle die Hosen voll wie man sieht.

Ubisoft wird mit dem Zwang zu UPlay garantiert früher oder später scheitern.

Bei Steam kann man Spiele ja auf allen Systemen spielen. Ich kann also zum Beispiel mein Spiel auch unter OSX installieren oder auf einem zweiten PC (Family Sharing) oder zukünftig auf Steam OS.
Steam bietet noch dazu ein ziemlich gutes In-Home-Streaming von Spielen an.
Du kannst also von einem Windows-Rechner zum Beispiel Spiele auf einen Steam OS PC im Wohnzimmer senden.
Somit kannst du unter Steam OS auch alle Windows-Spiele spielen.
Oder aber auch wirklich günstige kleine NUCs um 200€ verwenden die total ausreichend sind für den Empfang.
Steam In-Home-Streaming funktioniert in 1080P und 60FPS bereits einwandfrei.

In Smart-TVs findet man auch immer stärkere Prozessoren (sogar der Tegra K1 wird bald in Fernsehern verbaut).
Das würde einen zusätzlichen Empfänger überflüssig machen und Steam wird dann garantiert eine APP für Smart-TVs bringen um Spiele "empfangen" zu können.

Ubisoft kapiert das aber nicht, dort arbeiten zum Großteil leider inkompetente Personen.

Die volle Integration von *Steamworks* wird immer wichtiger für Entwickler weil es "mögliche" Kunden nun mal erwarten.


----------



## Batze (7. November 2014)

@AC3

1. Also wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, dann ist es mir vollkommen Wurst auf welchen DRM Schitt ich mich registrieren MUSS.
Es zählt das Spiel, und nicht der Verkaus Laden.

2. Steam OS, jaja, schön für alle Fan Boys. Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich ein gutes und funktionierendes Windows habe, wieso dann noch ein OS nur Extra für Spiele installen?
Da kann ich mir auch gleich ne Konsole kaufen.
Meine Games kann ich jetzt schon alle auf dem Big TV zocken, dazu brauch ich kein modifiziertes Linux.
Und Games auf OSX, auch kein Problem, einige Spiele laufen eh auf Mac, für alles andere gibt es Bootcamp, falls du davon mal gehört hast.

3. Und wenn UbiSoft und andere ihre eigene Plattformen fördern wollen, dann hat das nichts mit Dummheit zu tun, sondern mit Wirtschaft, aber davon scheinen ja andere nichts zu verstehen.

Dein Post ist typisches Steam Werbe Fanboy gebrabbel.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Letztens wurde noch kritisiert, das Steam eine zu starke Monopol-Stellung hat.
> Lustig wie sich die Meinung immer im Wind hin und her bewegt, je nach dem, wer gerade der Gegner ist.
> 
> (Ist jetzt nicht auf die speziell bezogen, sondern allgemein  )



Nur leider belebt es absolut keinen Konkurrenzkampf wenn Spiele von Punkt A nach Punkt B verschoben werden.
Auch habe ich das Gefühl dass der Vorwurf einer Monopols viel zu unüberlegt in den Raum geworfen wird, sorry.

EA / Ubi & co. haben selber dafür gesorgt dass Steam so groß geworden ist.
Ergo: Ist nicht Steam zum Monopol geworden, sondern der PC Markt selber ist einfach nur aufgeblüht weil jeder am selben Strang gezogen hat.



MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Falls jemanden meine persönliche Meinung interessiert:
> 
> Ich denke, dass es irgendeinen Knatsch zwischen Ubi und Valve gegeben hat.
> Vermutlich ging es dabei in irgendeiner Form um Geld. Worum auch sonst?
> ...



Entweder die Meldung war eine Ente oder Ubisoft möchte wirklich ihre Platform pushen.
EA hat es ja mit Origin gut vorgemacht 

Wenn man mich fragt dann könnte man die gesamte Ubi / EA Bibliothek aus Steam entfernen weil ich sowieso
keine neue Spiele mit Origin / uPlay Anbindung besitzen / sehen möchte.
Mir ist es zu lästig geworden bei Sales immer Google anschmeißen zu müssen weil ich nicht weiß ob ein "älteres Spiel XYZ" von Ubi / EA Origin bzw. uplay benötigt.


----------



## DarthSkill (8. November 2014)

Die Titel sind wieder bei Steam verfügbar.


----------



## MichaelG (8. November 2014)

Das steht aber auf der Shopseite des Games dabei. Unter DRM. Zumindest im Normalfall.


----------



## HowdyM (8. November 2014)

Die Spiele sind doch verfügbar....


----------



## golani79 (8. November 2014)

HowdyM schrieb:


> Die Spiele sind doch verfügbar....



Sie waren aber eine Zeit lang nicht verfügbar ..


----------



## Enisra (8. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Sie waren aber eine Zeit lang nicht verfügbar ..



und deswegen sollte man auch unbedingt die Threadkommentare lesen


----------



## LOX-TT (8. November 2014)

Da sie jetzt wieder alle 3 da sind würde ich fast vermuten dass es einfach nur ein Fehler in der Steam-Datenbank war und doch kein größerer Konflikt zwischen Valve und Ubisoft. Viel Wind um nichts also  kann vorkommen. Aber ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung.


----------

